# Pavarotti Hospitalized



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

Luciano Pavarotti was hospitalized in Italy today. He was admitted for a "high fever" and although an Italian newspaper says pneumonia, the tenor's doctor hasn't commented.

I wish him good health!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Heard this on the radio earlier today. We seem to be losing quite a few legends this year.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't know Pavarotti was 71. That's pretty old! Hair dye I suppose...


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Heard this on the radio earlier today. We seem to be losing quite a few legends this year.


He's not dead yet.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry...should have phrased it in a better way.


----------



## Tigerlily (Aug 5, 2007)

Aigen said:


> He's not dead yet.


Yes, but with his age and already poor, deteriorating health, it sadly is probably only a matter of time :[


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I choose not to write him off just yet, and hopefully not for a long while. 

Reminds me of an episode of Seinfeld where Elaine gets a poster of Pavarotti, Domingo and Carreras ('that other guy,' as they refer to him because they can't remember his name) and has it autographed by 'that other guy' for a conductor friend, because she knows he likes him. When the conductor gets the poster, he says "wow, a poster of my favourite tenor and two other guys!"


----------

